# Newbie



## securichick0 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi All, I am eagearly awaiting my dream car tts roadster with many extras and custom paint finish. unfortunately its expected arrival isnt til march next year!! so thought i'd join some forums and clubs in advance. My name is Lynda, 35 from Plymouth does anyone know of any tt owners clubs in this region and when , where and how often they meet? look forward to conversing with you.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lynda, Welcome to the Forum.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome try the events section for meets and join here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Lynda

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Nice to see another local member... we have just got a new rep so believe meets are going to be arranged for next year


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## securichick0 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thankyou all for the welcome messages .


----------

